# Reputazione firmata: Sì o No?



## Quibbelqurz (2 Agosto 2010)

*Reputazione firmata: Sì o No?*

Visto che l'80% della reputazione è firmata ... e non vuole entrare il beneficio dell'anonimato ...

Se viene introdotta la firma, le vecchie reputazioni saranno integralmente cancellate. Rimane il punteggio.


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> *Visto che l'80% della reputazione è firmata* ... e non vuole entrare il beneficio dell'anonimato ...
> 
> Se viene introdotta la firma, le vecchie reputazioni saranno integralmente cancellate. Rimane il punteggio.



Ma quando mai :singleeye: io non voglio sapere chi mi vota a favore o contro, anche se a volte ho ricevuto alcuni falsi d'autore.


----------



## aristocat (2 Agosto 2010)

Grazie per darci la scelta


----------



## Lettrice (2 Agosto 2010)

Irrilevante per me


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Visto che l'80% della reputazione è firmata ... e non vuole entrare il beneficio dell'anonimato ...
> 
> Se viene introdotta la firma, le vecchie reputazioni saranno integralmente cancellate. Rimane il punteggio.


Però rifletti bene Giovanni sulle firme eh?
Gli utenti furbi hanno già iniziato a firmarsi rendendo il font dei caratteri particolare. 
Ma mettiamo che io decidessi di fare il burlone.
Prendo un post di un'utente e lo voto positivamente, poi scrivo " Ehi cara, il conte è super a letto, te lo dico io, che me lo sono fatta a nastro" e mi firmo con il nick di un'utente femminile. Che capita?

Io fossi te, direi: 
Ragazzi ho già fatto anche troppo per voi, arrangiatevi tra di voi.

Penso che siamo ancora in fase di rodaggio.
Alcune votazioni negative a me hanno fatto morir dal ridere.
L'ultima quella sul tunnel.
Uno non capisce cosa intendo per tunnel e mi toglie un punto scrivendo.
Sarò scemo io.

Penso che avere voti negativi e positivi faccia parte del gioco no?
Oddio, cavoli se uno prende un voto negativo e sta lì ad offendersi e piangere, penso che siamo a livelli di patologia eh?
Mi raccomando non diamo votazioni negative a certi utenti, per carità, potrebbero pensare che qualcuno abbia qualcosa di personale contro di loro.

A ora viaggio a 76.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Agosto 2010)

Ma dove si legge sto punteggio?

Buscopann


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Visto che l'80% della reputazione è firmata ... e non vuole entrare il beneficio dell'anonimato ...
> 
> Se viene introdotta la firma, le vecchie reputazioni saranno integralmente cancellate. Rimane il punteggio.


Grazie di aver preso in considerazione la possibilità! :up:


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però rifletti bene Giovanni sulle firme eh?
> Gli utenti furbi hanno già iniziato a firmarsi rendendo il font dei caratteri particolare.
> Ma mettiamo che io decidessi di fare il burlone.
> Prendo un post di un'utente e lo voto positivamente, poi scrivo " Ehi cara, il conte è super a letto, te lo dico io, che me lo sono fatta a nastro" e mi firmo con il nick di un'utente femminile. Che capita?
> ...


Non credo che Admin sia scemo... suppongo che metta palese la firma se scova un sistema che renda possibile che da me e solo da me parta quelal firma... insomma, non tanto io che digiti Tinkerbell quanto il fatto che digitando io + o - al momento dell'invio la firma si palesi da sola...
Altrimenti stiamo freschi, ovvio che ognuno possa finger sia l'altro a scrivere...


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma dove si legge sto punteggio?
> 
> Buscopann


A inizio pagina, alla tua sinistra troverai la scritta "Pannello Utente" entra


----------



## Buscopann (2 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A inizio pagina, alla tua sinistra troverai la scritta "Pannello Utente" entra


Maremma come sono "tecnologicamente regredito". Ora sono andato a vedere. Era pieno di "Beep"! :mexican::mexican:

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Maremma come sono "tecnologicamente regredito". Ora sono andato a vedere. Era pieno di "Beep"! :mexican::mexican:
> 
> Buscopann



:rotfl::rotfl: rossi o verdi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non credo che Admin sia scemo... suppongo che metta palese la firma se scova un sistema che renda possibile che da me e solo da me parta quelal firma... insomma, non tanto io che digiti Tinkerbell quanto il fatto che digitando io + o - al momento dell'invio la firma si palesi da sola...
> Altrimenti stiamo freschi, ovvio che ognuno possa finger sia l'altro a scrivere...


 Ma la votazione è anonima per permettere di disapprovare un post senza suscitare o alimentare polemiche.
Lo spazio è per poter aiutare la persona che ha scritto qualcosa di offensivo o sgradevole di comprenderlo.
Ma se si danno i punti senza reale ragione, il commento non potrà che essere pretestuoso.
Era questo che avevo evidenziato.
Per me non dovrebbe esserci spazio per i commenti.
Ma in ogni caso è irrilevante, per me, ai fini della moderazione.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: rossi o verdi?


Per il momento siete stati magnanimi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per il momento siete stati magnanimi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la votazione è anonima per permettere di disapprovare un post senza suscitare o alimentare polemiche.
> Lo spazio è per poter aiutare la persona che ha scritto qualcosa di offensivo o sgradevole di comprenderlo.
> Ma se si danno i punti senza reale ragione, il commento non potrà che essere pretestuoso.
> Era questo che avevo evidenziato.
> ...


Le tue affermazioni, e scusami se te lo faccio notare, non sono corrette epistemiologicamente parlando.
Che ne puoi sapere delle ragioni che ha un'utente per votare rosso o verde?
Se mi trovassi pieno di punti rossi, potrei anche essere indotto a pensare che è in me che forse, c'è qualcosa che non va. 
Ma se non c'è spazio per i commenti, come fa uno a spiegarsi?

Ciò mi riporta ancora al carattere dei bolognesi.
Non sono doppi.
Se ti devono dire stupido, te lo dicono, ma non mancano mai di spiegarti il perchè. 

L'obiettivo sarebbe che non ci fosse neppure bisogno di moderazione.

C'è da chiedersi quali siano stati i frutti e le conseguenze di una moderazione condotta in un certo modo. 

Storicamente:
Winston Churchill ha sottovalutato Hitler, o ha coltivato un qualche interesse nel non fermarlo finchè si era in tempo? 
Hitler ha sbagliato i calcoli, o ha commesso qualche errore che poi gli si è ritorto contro? A conti fatti aveva ottime possibilità di vincere quella guerra eh?

Facile dopo comunque fare le vittime della situazione dopo.
65 milioni di morti per ottenere cosa?

Il favore degli ultimi arrivati.


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le tue affermazioni, e scusami se te lo faccio notare, non sono corrette epistemiologicamente parlando.
> Che ne puoi sapere delle ragioni che ha un'utente per votare rosso o verde?
> Se mi trovassi pieno di punti rossi, potrei anche essere indotto a pensare che è in me che forse, c'è qualcosa che non va.
> Ma se non c'è spazio per i commenti, come fa uno a spiegarsi?
> ...


E se i commenti non sono su ciò che è stato detto ma giudizi sulla persona (soggettivi, quindi) cosa avrebbe spiegato il costui/costei che ha scritto?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> E se i commenti non sono su ciò che è stato detto ma giudizi sulla persona (soggettivi, quindi) cosa avrebbe spiegato il costui/costei che ha scritto?


Tink, ha solo usato il tastino in maniera puerile e sterile.
Ma non mi stupisco...anzi lo prevedevo
Ma com'è che dite voi?
Non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti fosse fatto a te.
Ergo?


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tink, ha solo usato il tastino in maniera puerile e sterile.
> Ma non mi stupisco...anzi lo prevedevo
> Ma com'è che dite voi?
> Non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti fosse fatto a te.
> Ergo?


 Scusa, tu avrai anche ragione ma non è che io poi mi metto a dar reputazione negativa come hobby della settimana a chi ha espresso un giudizio su di me... io non ragiono così per cui mi è difficile vederla al modo tuo...preferisco che ognuno si prenda la responsabilità di ciò che dice: scommetto ci sarebbero sì commenti negativi ma solo su ciò che viene detto!


----------



## aristocat (2 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò mi riporta ancora al carattere dei bolognesi.
> Non sono doppi.
> Se ti devono dire stupido, te lo dicono, ma non mancano mai di spiegarti il perchè.


E mai senza quel pizzico di ironia che non guasta :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (2 Agosto 2010)

vada per la reputazione firmata: niente dolce e gabbana però, solo armani per me:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> vada per la reputazione firmata: niente dolce e gabbana però, solo armani per me:singleeye:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## aristocat (2 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> vada per la reputazione firmata: niente dolce e gabbana però, solo armani per me:singleeye:


Buongustaia  Io opto per Blumarine invece


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2010)

Ma non si vede come sta andando il sondaggio.


----------



## pink (2 Agosto 2010)

Ho votato  
Leggo di pallini verdi o rossi, ma il pallino grigio


----------



## Lettrice (3 Agosto 2010)

Lavandaie! Io solo Hermes :sonno:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Agosto 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma dove si legge sto punteggio?
> 
> Buscopann


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/usercp.php


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non si vede come sta andando il sondaggio.


In democrazia si viene a conoscere il risultato dopo le elezioni.


----------



## Buscopann (3 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> In democrazia si viene a conoscere il risultato dopo le elezioni.


Non ci sono gli exit pol?

Buscopann


----------



## Daniele (3 Agosto 2010)

Contrarissimo alla reputazione firmata, farebbe solo scatenare faide interne con chi non accetta la cosa.


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Contrarissimo alla reputazione firmata, farebbe solo scatenare faide interne con chi non accetta la cosa.


Ma lì sta anche la maturità di chi legge certe cose...mi spiego, fingiamo che io non mi sia in qualche modo affezionata a te e ti reputi un coglione: tu mi scrivi una idiozia ma la firmi...cosa posso credere se non "e te pare" il solito coglione a cui sto sugli zebedei!".... non ci sarebbe il gusto della faida tra chi si aspetta di ricevere i - solo per antipatia personale (chi si metterebbe a battibeccare con chi non stima e da cui sa che potrà ottenere solo punteggi destinati ad eliminarlo?) e nessuno si metterebbe a scrivere cose fuoriluogo totalmente avulse dal contesto post dovendoci mettere la faccia (se tu a firma Daniele mi scrivi "stronza" in un post dove io manco ti attacco e manco faccio a te riferimento solo per il gusto di offendermi penso che tu posa prendertene e assumertene l'onere!)...
Insomma, oscuro faceva il caso del suo punto meno con spiegazione " . " solo prchè la spiegazione è d'obbligo: ma ti pare cosa normale? io magari ad oscuro vorrei dirgliene tanet ma tante e lo faccio firmandomi, se permetti...
A mioparere non diminuirebbero i punti negativi ma almeno sarebbero puntinegativi in tema col thread trattato: se scrivi ciò che per me non è condivisibile o sei volgare/cattivo/vendicativo/lòesivo nei riguardi di X ti becchi un meno, se devo solo punirti perchè mi stai sulel balle me ne astengo... insomma, si limita il giochetto per i giocherelloni A MIO AVVISO...
Ovvio che chi in genere per sua modalitàpersoanle prende facilmente d'aceto non lascerà correre....ma non credo che X, acerrimo nemico di Y avrà se non da sorridere per la firma sul negativo di Y stesso: se lo aspetta da lui/lei, ecco!

Comunque vediamo come va il sondaggio: la democrazia innanzi tutto!


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*Think*

Ma sarà che ti sto diventando simpatico?


----------



## Giusy (3 Agosto 2010)

Non me ne frega una cippa lippa.
Come al solito, credo che ognuno sia libero di firmarsi o meno a suo piacimento.

Vi piace il mio avatar?


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sarà che ti sto diventando simpatico?


No, chi tratta le persone come le tratti tu senza che costoro nulla ti abbian fatto (insomma, non miriferisco agliscrezi con Eteocle ma a ciò che hai dteto a me...che nulla a te ho mai detto...rileggitelo!) non è affine al mio modus comportandi....ma va detto che se dici cose giuste e sacrosante o se ti si fan dei torti lampanti o delle aggressioni gratuite pur non assurgendo a mio eroe nazionale non vedo perchè io non debba dire che hai ragione o che in quel caso quelal persona si è comportata male con te....stessa cosa dire di te (e di te ho detto) qualora avesi ravvisato un tuo comportamento non corretto...
Son fatta male, te l'ho detto: non sposo cause nè bacio bandiere... ho pochi valori e l'educazione che mi han dato mamma e papà: me ne faccio vanto e mi bastano per andare avanti! Ecco perchè odio le fazioni: non ti permettono mobilità, agilità e duttilità di pensiero e azione...non sono un monolite, sono una persona....


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*Think*

Ok accetto la tua critica...e ti do pure ragione....!Spesso tratto in modo brusco chi prioprio non merita.......sai son troppo prevenuto quì dentro....e anche se ho i miei buoni motivi....dovrei soffermarmi sul fatto ch utenti nuovi potrebbero non conoscerli.....!!!:up:Ti ho inquadrata subito come ostile.....magari al posto tuo avrei fatto egualmente.....!!Vabbè ti sarò simaptico con il tempo....son sempre simpatico alle persone per bene......:rotfl:!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok accetto la tua critica...e ti do pure ragione....!Spesso tratto in modo brusco chi prioprio non merita.......sai son troppo prevenuto quì dentro....e anche se ho i miei buoni motivi....dovrei soffermarmi sul fatto ch utenti nuovi potrebbero non conoscerli.....!!!:up:Ti ho inquadrata subito come ostile.....magari al posto tuo avrei fatto egualmente.....!!Vabbè ti sarò simaptico con il tempo....*son sempre simpatico alle persone per bene......*:rotfl:!!!


Ma anche no eh?


















Scherzo, e chi lo sa!
Comunque un trait d'union l'abbian già trovato: per il post di prima (?) ho ricevuto un - firmato dal signor/a punto....che a 'sto punto non ha in simpatia nè me nè te...considerando che forse manco io e te ci stiam troppo simpatici, il signor/a punto dovrà rivedere le sue scelte di fazione...o è molto molto molto confuso/a!!! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*Think*

Credimi io non son stato.....!Vedi può essere una cosa simile?Magari ti hanno segnalato perchè ti confronti con oscuro.....:mexican:!Dai ragazzi così non funziona!!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2010)

Ma io mi chiedo:
Quale nick ci starà dietro a chi si firma con un punto?


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*Conte*

Ho la tua stessa idea.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho la tua stessa idea.....!!:rotfl:


Chiediamo ad Admin? 
Apriamo un nuovo 3d?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*io...*

Per me e persa o minerva....!!


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io mi chiedo:
> Quale nick ci starà dietro a chi si firma con un punto?





oscuro ha detto:


> Ho la tua stessa idea.....!!:rotfl:



Ma e' importante? :updue: ... io ho raccolto *: ; :-/ ..  *e tant'altro ... ma per favore, andiamo avanti su.


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

Ma infatti è solo per gioco....!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me e persa o minerva....!!


Maddai, Persa che non ha coraggio di firmarsi? 
Impossibile?
Tanto buona e onesta pare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2010)

Oscuro che ingenuo che sono.
Infatti Oscuro: le uniche tre segnalazioni negative firmate con un punto. Sono tre post scritti a Persa. 
Abbiamo scoperto che il punto. é la firma di Persa.

Ancora una volta Oscuro ha messo i puntini sulle i:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma e' importante? :updue: ... io ho raccolto *: ; :-/ ..  *e tant'altro ... ma per favore, andiamo avanti su.


Si dai ok, dai, si dai facciamo i bravi, un po' di svacco anche per me e Oscuro no? Poi è divertente far provare agli altri, ciò che si è provato sulla propria pelle no?
E tu Marì che parli tanto.
Dicci qui in chiaro che cosa fai in questo forum.
Oggi hai pranzato?
Cosa hai mangiato?
Perchè vivi in sicilia?
E da quanto?
E perchè?
Credimi il tutto è per inquadrare meglio la situazione che sti vivendo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*Conte*

Non ci voleva tanto......per lei è come mettere un voto.....capisci?Chiaramente il voto a noi è sempre negativo......!!:rotfl:Vedi conte...io studiare la gente l'ho faccio per lavoro.....e ti dico la verita mi piace e mi riesce il più delle volte.....da piccole azioni ne ricavo un possibile profilo.....spesso per me fa la differenza....capire chi ho di fronte e relazionarmi in tempo....!!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ci voleva tanto......per lei è come mettere un voto.....capisci?Chiaramente il voto a noi è sempre negativo......!!:rotfl:Vedi conte...io studiare la gente l'ho faccio per lavoro.....e ti dico la verita mi piace e mi riesce il più delle volte.....da piccole azioni ne ricavo un possibile profilo.....spesso per me fa la differenza....capire chi ho di fronte e relazionarmi in tempo....!!


Io invece sono mona penso che tutti siano buoni e mi vogliano bene


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*Conte*

Conte tu sei un empirico.......!!:rotflurtroppo io non posso permettermi pensieri positivi....sugli altri...ho smesso da svariato tempo!!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte tu sei un empirico.......!!:rotflurtroppo io non posso permettermi pensieri positivi....sugli altri...ho smesso da svariato tempo!!


Mah forse Persa è tanto preoccupata per i puntini rossi che lei ha ricevuto e non vuole che stessa sorte capiti a tutto il resto del forum, capisci?
Maledetti Kmer rossi, bastardi!
Poi c'è il problema di quelle che ce l'hanno su con la lega, vedono i puntini verdi e pensano che le stai dando della leghista. Capisci?
Qui c'è troppo casino.
Voglio un sondaggio anche per il colore dei puntini.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Agosto 2010)

personalmente ringrazio admin per averci dato la scelta 
ma non so se voterò
forse qui si nell'altro no
ma sono al momento preda di una forma grave di sciglionamento sfiduciato che credo ben si evinca da quanto postato altrove

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1273&page=8


l'unica cosa che potrei(al limite) auspicare è che la firma sia inserita automaticamente dal sistema

ma non so se vale le faide che si scatenerebbero

forse in un altro momento voto
boh:uhoh:

ora mi sento così


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*Conte*

Cmq conte...adoro le romagnole....son 20 anni che vado in vacanza in riviera...fra piadine e crescioni.....adoro la romagna.....!!:up:


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si dai ok, dai, si dai facciamo i bravi, un po' di svacco anche per me e Oscuro no? Poi è divertente far provare agli altri, ciò che si è provato sulla propria pelle no?
> E tu Marì che parli tanto.
> *Dicci qui in chiaro che cosa fai in questo forum.*
> Oggi hai pranzato?
> ...



Volontariato, mi sta a cuore il bene altrui


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Volontariato, mi sta a cuore il bene altrui


Stavo giocando al piccolo utente Perseo, ma mi sono fregato, 
sono l'utente Porseo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## aristocat (4 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lavandaie! Io solo Hermes :sonno:


Aah! Ti segnalo per lesa maestà :lipstick:landesina:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si dai ok, dai, si dai facciamo i bravi, un po' di svacco anche per me e Oscuro no? Poi è divertente far provare agli altri, ciò che si è provato sulla propria pelle no?
> E tu Marì che parli tanto.
> * Dicci qui in chiaro che cosa fai in questo forum.*
> Oggi hai pranzato?
> ...


Vi leggo


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Vi leggo


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> E se i commenti non sono su ciò che è stato detto ma giudizi sulla persona (soggettivi, quindi) cosa avrebbe spiegato il costui/costei che ha scritto?


Avrebbe solo mostrato che gli stai sulle balle no?
Io per esempio so benissimo a chi sto sulle palle qui dentro, ed evito di provocare no?
Ma ripeto il sistema di Giovanni è ben pensato.
Se tu mi stai sulle balle non è che posso disapprovarti a nastro eh?
Dato che nel mio pannello i puntini verdi sono tantissimi, considero quella manciata di rossi, roba di poco conto.
Io sto sulle balle a Persa, Fedi, Asu, forse tante volte a Lettrice, a Daniele, ad Amoremio...cosa sono su 160 utenti attivi?
Tink mica si può piacere a tutti no?
I guai iniziano se stessi sulle balle a 150 utenti attivi...capisci?


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Avrebbe solo mostrato che gli stai sulle balle no?*
> Io per esempio so benissimo a chi sto sulle palle qui dentro, ed evito di provocare no?
> Ma ripeto il sistema di Giovanni è ben pensato.
> *Se tu mi stai sulle balle non è che posso disapprovarti a nastro eh?*
> ...


Credo dovrò farmi annullare laurea e abilitazione di Stato: pensavo di spiegarmi con il mio logorroico uso della lingua italiana e invece nonriesco se io dico carote e tu rispondi rape.... adesso cerco meglio: cosa cazzo vuoi che me ne freghi se qualcuno mi vota rosso?
A me interessa il fatto che il sistema che deve esser condiviso non è condiviso nelle sue regole: si vota il post e non l'autore... anche se io non condivido il tuo modo di essere, di vivere, di porti, non è detto che ogni tanto non creda che scrivi cose intelligenti o ad hoc...se io dovessi votare solo la persona non solo non darei a X manco un voto verde (come invece a volte mi è successo) ma lo seppellirei di voti rossi (come non mi è mai successo).... se il sistema è democratico e condiviso, democratico e condiviso deve essere il sistema di voto...al post e non alla persona...
A me di chi mi vota in rosso non interessa affatto...e lo dimostra anche il fatto che non posso certopreoccuparmi di 3 macchioline su un prato verde, sarei stupida e fobica se me ne preoccupassi... dico solo che se io gioco a Monopoli e tu al Gioco dell'Oca non stiam giocando allo stesso gioco: per cui arriverà il momento o che il sistema imploderà o che qualcuno che magari nonha mai fatto bagarre, guerre, minacce si stancherà e abbandonerà quello che per alcuni è solo un giocherello!!!!
Più chiaro ora? Non mi importa a chi sto sui marroni... non si dovrebbe votare il chi qui netro, troppo facile  e puerili!!!
E poi, scusami, e stavolta solo con polemica: e basta a dire che il sistema inventato da Giovanni è un sistema eccellente e funzionante, etc. etc.....ma chi dice il contrario? ma che pensi che sottolinerandolo screditi chi cerca di far presente ciò che non funziona? io ho avuto pochi contatti con Giovanni ma sempre cordiali, costruttivi, di spiegazioni reciproche e ho anche ringraziato se del caso in chiaro di tener conto delle altre nostre idee....non è che scrivendo in ogni post quanto è stato bravo Giovanni fai sembrare me o chi altro un miscredente che si oppone al sistema...mi pare di starci abbastanza dentro al sistema, ecco perchè miincazzo!!! E non credo che a Giovanni faccia piacere che alcuni lo usino perproprie antipatie e simpatie personali anzichè per votare post e discussioni.... quindi non credo che rimanendo della sua si senta offeso per mialesa maestà, tutt'altro!!! Scusa eh, ma alle volte....


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Credo dovrò farmi annullare laurea e abilitazione di Stato: pensavo di spiegarmi con il mio logorroico uso della lingua italiana e invece nonriesco se io dico carote e tu rispondi rape.... adesso cerco meglio: cosa cazzo vuoi che me ne freghi se qualcuno mi vota rosso?
> A me interessa il fatto che il sistema che deve esser condiviso non è condiviso nelle sue regole: si vota il post e non l'autore... anche se io non condivido il tuo modo di essere, di vivere, di porti, non è detto che ogni tanto non creda che scrivi cose intelligenti o ad hoc...se io dovessi votare solo la persona non solo non darei a X manco un voto verde (come invece a volte mi è successo) ma lo seppellirei di voti rossi (come non mi è mai successo).... se il sistema è democratico e condiviso, democratico e condiviso deve essere il sistema di voto...al post e non alla persona...
> A me di chi mi vota in rosso non interessa affatto...e lo dimostra anche il fatto che non posso certopreoccuparmi di 3 macchioline su un prato verde, sarei stupida e fobica se me ne preoccupassi... dico solo che se io gioco a Monopoli e tu al Gioco dell'Oca non stiam giocando allo stesso gioco: per cui arriverà il momento o che il sistema imploderà o che qualcuno che magari nonha mai fatto bagarre, guerre, minacce si stancherà e abbandonerà quello che per alcuni è solo un giocherello!!!!
> Più chiaro ora? Non mi importa a chi sto sui marroni... non si dovrebbe votare il chi qui netro, troppo facile  e puerili!!!
> E poi, scusami, e stavolta solo con polemica: e basta a dire che il sistema inventato da Giovanni è un sistema eccellente e funzionante, etc. etc.....ma chi dice il contrario? ma che pensi che sottolinerandolo screditi chi cerca di far presente ciò che non funziona? io ho avuto pochi contatti con Giovanni ma sempre cordiali, costruttivi, di spiegazioni reciproche e ho anche ringraziato se del caso in chiaro di tener conto delle altre nostre idee....non è che scrivendo in ogni post quanto è stato bravo Giovanni fai sembrare me o chi altro un miscredente che si oppone al sistema...mi pare di starci abbastanza dentro al sistema, ecco perchè miincazzo!!! E non credo che a Giovanni faccia piacere che alcuni lo usino perproprie antipatie e simpatie personali anzichè per votare post e discussioni.... quindi non credo che rimanendo della sua si senta offeso per mialesa maestà, tutt'altro!!! Scusa eh, ma alle volte....


Tink? 
Mi spieghi come mai tutto lo dispiegamento di forze di polizia stradale?
Come mai?
Non basta fare un uso "corretto" delle regole per circolare?
Capita no?
Ogni tanto uno prende la strada come la sua pista personale no?
Magari pensa che il raccordo anulare sia la pista di Monza no?
Tink, mi stai così sui coglioni che se ci fosse un tasto per fare in modo di uscire a cena con te, lo premerei subito:up::up::up:

Vero il sistema è eccellente.
Solo Persa si ostina a dire che non funziona, ma sai, lei magari riesce a convincere mezzo forum che il sistema è na merda e siamo da capo.

Le precauzioni non sono mai troppe.
Chi è stato scottato ha paura anche dell'acqua calda.

Oscuro docet


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tink?
> Mi spieghi come mai tutto lo dispiegamento di forze di polizia stradale?
> Come mai?
> Non basta fare un uso "corretto" delle regole per circolare?
> ...


Mi dolgo di starti sui marroni anche perchè con la pesantezza e l'afflusso di sangue che ristagna per il peso sostenuto a sopportarmi rischi l'orchite...ed io il male non lo auguro manco a chi lo augura a me, figuriamoci ad un simpatico utente del forum...
Comunque dall'inizio del tuo intervento prima dello dichiarazione di affetto e simpatia ho notato dalal tua risposta che devo per forza tornare a scuola di lingua italiana...non mi si comprende...e il tutto anche provocandomi simpatie! Bene così! 

P.s.: per pranzo ordino antipastini di salumi con verdure grigliate, per primo festuccine ai funghi porcini, per secondo una minuscola porzione di porcellino arrosto con una montagna di patate al forno e per dolce crema catalana.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Mi dolgo di starti sui marroni anche perchè con la pesantezza e l'afflusso di sangue che ristagna per il peso sostenuto a sopportarmi rischi l'orchite...ed io il male non lo auguro manco a chi lo augura a me, figuriamoci ad un simpatico utente del forum...
> ....


ma se vuole venire a cena con te?

o no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Mi dolgo di starti sui marroni anche perchè con la pesantezza e l'afflusso di sangue che ristagna per il peso sostenuto a sopportarmi rischi l'orchite...ed io il male non lo auguro manco a chi lo augura a me, figuriamoci ad un simpatico utente del forum...
> Comunque dall'inizio del tuo intervento prima dello dichiarazione di affetto e simpatia ho notato dalal tua risposta che devo per forza tornare a scuola di lingua italiana...non mi si comprende...e il tutto anche provocandomi simpatie! Bene così!
> 
> P.s.: per pranzo ordino antipastini di salumi con verdure grigliate, per primo festuccine ai funghi porcini, per secondo una minuscola porzione di porcellino arrosto con una montagna di patate al forno e per dolce crema catalana.


Ok cara, vada per il pranzo...
Tu non mi sei mai stata sui marroni, a me stai molto simpatica e lo sai...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpMakUEn4hs&feature=related


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Agosto 2010)

Verrò acconciata un pò più sobriamente eh...


----------



## Micia (5 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Verrò acconciata un pò più sobriamente eh...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Verrò acconciata un pò più sobriamente eh...


A me basta molto succintamente.
Tacco dodici please!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Non sta vegnerme in divisa che mi rattrapisco.


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Agosto 2010)

Ma se la divisa è l'abito più succinto che ho!!! Avevo scartato a priori la veste da monaca invernale e lo scafandro da palombaro che uso per l'estate!!! :carneval:
Divisa? che m'hai ricordato!!! Lunedì torno al lavoro dopo assenza per infortunio prolungata....oddio non c'ho voglia!!!


Messaggio del 09/08/10 per Riccardo Cuor di Leone: 
Ehi, pusillanime... informati prima eh? io non è che sia proprio scivolata su di una matita mentre andavo a prendermi l'ennesimo caffè al distributore automatico!!! quello è il massimo incidente di lavoro che potresti far tu, probabilmente! Poi quando te e la gente come te imparerà a difendersi da sola, io tornerò a far la calzetta dietro al camino e il massimo che potrà accadermi è pungermi con l'ago dell'arcolaio...invece no...tu non ti sai difendere e io ci vado per le piste in vece tua, magari....medita prima di scrivere idiozie... tutto sommato preferisco i . di Topexan, almeno lui/lei di idiozie non ne scrive! Ma guarda un pò che quasi quasi a causa tua mi tocca farmi diventar per forza simpatico oscuro... :rotfl:
Firmato: quella che quando scrive le cose i coglioni per firmarsi ce li ha....sempre, al contrario tuo!


----------



## Amoremio (10 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma se la divisa è l'abito più succinto che ho!!! Avevo scartato a priori la veste da monaca invernale e lo scafandro da palombaro che uso per l'estate!!! :carneval:
> Divisa? che m'hai ricordato!!! Lunedì torno al lavoro dopo assenza per infortunio prolungata....oddio non c'ho voglia!!!
> 
> 
> ...


questo lo quoto, lo approvo e prometto un inchino quando mi riprende a funzionare la spina dorsale


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

ma morale? sto sondaggio com'è finito?:singleeye:


----------



## Spongebob (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma morale? sto sondaggio com'è finito?:singleeye:


 comela nave lascia la scia io ti lascio la firma mia:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

Spongebob ha detto:


> comela nave lascia la scia io ti lascio la firma mia:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la votazione è anonima per permettere di disapprovare un post senza suscitare o alimentare polemiche.
> Lo spazio è per poter aiutare la persona che ha scritto qualcosa di offensivo o sgradevole di comprenderlo.
> Ma se si danno i punti senza reale ragione, il commento non potrà che essere pretestuoso.
> Era questo che avevo evidenziato.
> ...


 Mi quoto.
Se fosse obbligatoria la firma o se, per "correttezza" (ma quale correttezza dovrebbe essere dovuta a chi si disapprova perché scrive cose becere, inutili o dannose?) si dovesse dare spiegazioni in pm, non vedo la differenza dal'instaurare una sterile polemica infinita in chiaro una ...storia infinita, ma la Storia infinita era un invito a combattere il nulla.
E qui il nulla ...AVANZA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXJQOnT0xAM


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2010)

*Non*

Oltre a tutto il resto non mi fai neanche ridere...!


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

Mi chiedo quando sara' chiuso questo sondaggio per conoscere il risultato :mrgreen: son curiosa :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

Scusa la domanda?Ma sai chi è il nipote di ziofedy?Quello che  pensa di infastidirmi con le sue visioni unilaterali?:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda?Ma sai chi è il nipote di *ziofedy*?Quello che  pensa di infastidirmi con le sue visioni unilaterali?:carneval:


E chi e' ?






























:mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

Spongebob,chiappettabob na cosa del genere....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spongebob,chiappettabob na cosa del genere....!!:rotfl:



BOH! ... non li vedo manco con gli occhiali  pensa te! :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2010)

*vabbè*

Vabbè....effettivamente se non fosse che tenta di rompermi i maroni...non lo noterebbe nessuno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè....effettivamente se non fosse che tenta di rompermi i maroni...non lo noterebbe nessuno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Agosto 2010)

Questo sondaggio chiuderà il *12/08/2010* alle *19:51*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi quoto.
> Se fosse obbligatoria la firma o se, per "correttezza" (ma quale correttezza dovrebbe essere dovuta a chi si disapprova perché scrive cose becere, inutili o dannose?) si dovesse dare spiegazioni in pm, non vedo la differenza dal'instaurare una sterile polemica infinita in chiaro una ...storia infinita, ma la Storia infinita era un invito a combattere il nulla.
> *E qui il nulla ...AVANZA
> 
> * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXJQOnT0xAM


Qui non è la storia infinita. Qui è tradimento.net


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Qui non è la storia infinita. Qui è tradimento.net


 C'è chi non l'ha capito.
Il nulla comunque avanza ovunque, al di là del desiderio di tanti.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è chi non l'ha capito.
> Il nulla comunque avanza ovunque, al di là del desiderio di tanti.


Vero Persa, tanti non lo capiscono:up::up::up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è chi non l'ha capito.
> Il nulla comunque avanza ovunque, al di là del desiderio di tanti.


Allora parliamo un po' di questo Nulla. Il Nulla di cui si parla nella Storia Infinita è la mancanza di fantasia e di rispetto. E' una storia che non ha senso di esistere nei cuori dei bambini, infatti è una storia per adulti.

La storia racconta come viene creato e come viene distrutto il Nulla. Io l'ho capita così: rispetta e fatti rispettare, sogna e fai sognare.

E visto da questo punto, non saprei in cosa c'entra con la moderazione. Se proprio mi devo puntare su "moderazione", direi che essa sia causa del Nulla. E non potendo dire chi ha moderato, in un certo senso non c'è. E non essendoci la moderazione, non c'è il Nulla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Allora parliamo un po' di questo Nulla. Il Nulla di cui si parla nella Storia Infinita è la mancanza di fantasia e di rispetto. E' una storia che non ha senso di esistere nei cuori dei bambini, infatti è una storia per adulti.
> 
> La storia racconta come viene creato e come viene distrutto il Nulla. Io l'ho capita così: rispetta e fatti rispettare, sogna e fai sognare.
> 
> E visto da questo punto, non saprei in cosa c'entra con la moderazione. Se proprio mi devo puntare su "moderazione", direi che essa sia causa del Nulla. E non potendo dire chi ha moderato, in un certo senso non c'è. E non essendoci la moderazione, non c'è il Nulla.


 La mia interpretazione è diversa.


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

Quanti danni fa il cimena  ... a volte :mrgreen: .


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mia interpretazione è diversa.


La mia interpretazione è uguale alla tua.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Agosto 2010)

*Il bue che da del cornuto all'asino?*



oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè....effettivamente se non fosse che tenta di rompermi i maroni...non lo noterebbe nessuno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Direi che hai lo stesso atteggiamento tu con me... se non ci fossi di cosa scriveresti? :carneval:

occchio che chi si assomiglia...si piglia (dove preferisci tu eh!) :up: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2010)

*Fedifrago*

Certo infatti sono io che ti ho minacciato...sono io quello degli amici potenti..e son sempre io...che ho un'attrazione fatale per la tua vita privata...:rotfl::rotfl:tutto bene la prostata?


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo infatti sono io che ti ho minacciato...sono io quello degli amici potenti..e son sempre io...che ho un'attrazione fatale per la tua vita privata...:rotfl::rotfl:tutto bene la prostata?


 fra tutte le colpe e i difetti che ritieni abbia fedifrago punti proprio sull'unico (l'età)che fatalmente raggiungerà anche te?


----------



## Iris (11 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo infatti sono io che ti ho minacciato...sono io quello degli amici potenti..e son sempre io...che ho un'attrazione fatale per la tua vita privata...:rotfl::rotfl:tutto bene la prostata?


Esprit de finesse:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2010)

*Minerva*

Certo, spero che quano accadrà sarò più lucido di Ziofedy....!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Direi che hai lo stesso atteggiamento tu con me... se non ci fossi di cosa scriveresti? :carneval:
> 
> occchio che chi si assomiglia...si piglia (dove preferisci tu eh!) :up: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
è bleu, non si può nemmeno disapprovare...
Gli amici potenti sono tutti in ferie :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Dove cazzo sta l'orsetto con le braccia conserte?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Povero orsetto ha messo manina nell'alveare e si è tirato addosso un vespaio:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2010)

*Conte*

Qualcuna è rimasta......ma è una misera ruota di scorta......!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qualcuna è rimasta......ma è una misera ruota di scorta......!!:rotfl:


Beh il sistema funziona eh?
Se lo zio fedy, tornava, e faceva a meno di aprire quel 3d polemico, si salvava eh? 
Se si fosse fatto amare, non sarebbe andata così.
Si ha rispetto per l'autorità, ma mal si sopportano i giochi di potere.


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh il sistema funziona eh?
> Se lo zio fedy, tornava, e faceva a meno di aprire quel 3d polemico, si salvava eh?
> Se si fosse fatto amare, non sarebbe andata così.
> Si ha rispetto per l'autorità, ma mal si sopportano *i giochi *di potere.


... vuoi dire "abusi"? :updue:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... vuoi dire "abusi"? :updue:


Non proprio, ma quell'atteggiamento da: Tu povero palestinese puoi solo gettarmi un sasso, e io trovo giusto bombardarti con i cannoni. Ho sempre visto una cosa in tanti esponenti delle forze dell'ordine: il buon senso. Poi trovi quello che invece usa la divisa come strumento per soverchiare: se io ti becco con il telefonino in auto ti tolgo i punti, ma io che sono maresciallo dei carabinieri, lo posso fare, e tu libero cittadino non mi puoi togliere punti.

La cosa cambia quando un cittadino fa fotina e invia ai suoi superiori però.


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non proprio, ma quell'atteggiamento da: Tu povero palestinese puoi solo gettarmi un sasso, e io trovo giusto bombardarti con i cannoni. Ho sempre visto una cosa in tanti esponenti delle forze dell'ordine: il buon senso. Poi trovi quello che invece usa la divisa come strumento per soverchiare: se io ti becco con il telefonino in auto ti tolgo i punti, ma io che sono maresciallo dei carabinieri, lo posso fare, e tu libero cittadino non mi puoi togliere punti.
> 
> La cosa cambia quando un cittadino fa fotina e invia ai suoi superiori però.


Questo dimostra una sola cosa infatti: che non è la divisa ma l'onestà della persona e del suo modo di lavorare che fa la differenza... anche da Mc Donald's qualcuno sputa dentro le insalate ma la maggior parte no! Nel concetto di onestà morale rientrano molto cose, non solo la condotta lavorativa Conte caro...


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2010)

*Conte*

Perfetto....sai cosa urta il sistema nervoso dell'operatore in divisa per strada? l'arroganza.,la prepotenza, di chi è in torto e vuol aver ragione....!!!Ogni volta che son stato fermato ho sempre ammesso le mie responsabilità quando ne avevo(SPESSO):rotfl:Ho sempre trovato comprensione e rispetto....sopratutto dai carabinieri.....oggi invece è in atto una sfida....e c'è pure gente che ti risponde Lei non sa chi sono io....o ti risponde andate ad arrestare i criminali...!!Diciamola tutta:é sempre lo stesso atteggiamento che hanno utenti quì dentro provvisti grande arroganza....e prepotenza....la legge vale per gli altri....non per me....così ragiona l'italiano medio.....!In italia la democrazia viena intesa come ognuno fa il cazzo che gli pare.....e così funziona quì dentro...con utenti che invece di far gli utenti...chiedono al PADRONE DI CASA...quali siano le linee guida del forum.....!Come se io andassi al bar a chiedere perchè e per come il gestore compra i cornetti da tizio o da caio.....!


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto....sai cosa urta il sistema nervoso dell'operatore in divisa per strada? l'arroganza.,la prepotenza, di chi è in torto e vuol aver ragione....!!!Ogni volta che son stato fermato ho sempre ammesso le mie responsabilità quando ne avevo(SPESSO):rotfl:Ho sempre trovato comprensione e rispetto....sopratutto dai carabinieri.....oggi invece è in atto una sfida....e c'è pure gente che ti risponde Lei non sa chi sono io....o ti risponde andate ad arrestare i criminali...!!Diciamola tutta:é sempre lo stesso atteggiamento che hanno utenti quì dentro provvisti grande arroganza....e prepotenza....la legge vale per gli altri....non per me....così ragiona l'italiano medio.....!In italia la democrazia viena intesa come ognuno fa il cazzo che gli pare.....e così funziona quì dentro...con utenti che invece di far gli utenti...chiedono al PADRONE DI CASA...quali siano le linee guida del forum.....!Come se io andassi al bar a chiedere perchè e per come il gestore compra i cornetti da tizio o da caio.....!


Perfetto...
E quando uno in strada è arrognte o provoca o inizia ocn "lei non sa chi sono io" come ti relazioni tu (non mi rispondere in chiaro ma sai dove volevo arrivare io conla domanda)... e perchè le provocazioni le accetti e le fai?  Non sto facendo polemica eh? ti invito alla riflessione!


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2010)

*Think*

Io son quello che si rompe di certe prevaricazioni e ti rappresenta prima signorilmente poi meno signorilmente....che non è il caso.....!Think 4 0 5 anni sono lunghi....!!


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son quello che si rompe di certe prevaricazioni e ti rappresenta prima signorilmente poi meno signorilmente....che non è il caso.....!Think 4 0 5 anni sono lunghi....!!


 E quando è un tempo bastevole per finirla anche nelle risposte, oscuro?


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2010)

*Think*

Qundo certa gente capisce che non è più aria....e si defila in buon ordine!O magari rimane..assumendosi le responsabilità dei propri misfatti,cambiando la propria condotta,cominciando finalmente a far l'utente normale e non il padrone delle ferriere.....!Mi sembra il padrone di casa sia Uno...se ci sta bene.....se no la porta è aperta!Voler continuare a comandar a casa di altri mi sembra puerile e anacronistico..!Qui dentro l'anzianità non fa grado.....:rotfl:5anni,3anni,6mesi,1mese....siam tutti sullo stesso piano.....!!Cosa che purtroppo raramente è accaduta!Think ti sembrano idee strane?


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Agosto 2010)

In altro thread hai detto: mi sarei rotto...ecco, scusa ma VOLESSE DIO che tutti voi vi rompeste e la piantaste...il forum è altro, oscù, perchè contribuisci a renderlo un luogo diverso da ciò che doveva essere?
Nessun utente la pianterà mai se si sentirà provocato a torto o ragione...perchè - in parte anche giustamente dovunque stia la ragione *- è nella natura umana di chiunque voler avere l'ultima parola.... se la si cessasse tutti l'ultima parola...l'ultima provocazione...l'ultima risatina e battutina? Se ognuno provasse per sè a non rispondere più dato che le cose più gravi son già state dette e a chiare lettere?
Non sembra una cosa strana ciò che dici: ciò che nontorna mi nelle tue parole è sempre e solo una cosa...dici che ti rendi conto, dici che bisogna piantarla, critichi l'atteggiamento X e poi ti comporti quasi tal quale....poco conto se è l'attacco o la risposta, tanto dopo A c'è B e dopo C e dopo D e a Z ricominciate...non ci sarà mai l'ultima battuta...


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2010)

*Think*

Io ci metto il mio.....se ne vanno e và tutto a posto!!:up:


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> In altro thread hai detto: mi sarei rotto...ecco, scusa ma VOLESSE DIO che tutti voi vi rompeste e la piantaste...il forum è altro, oscù, perchè contribuisci a renderlo un luogo diverso da ciò che doveva essere?


Perche' c'e' gente che non te lo permette ... vengono qua a sfogare le proprie "frustrazioni", ma non in cerca d'Aiuto, solo a rompere i COGLIONI agli altri, capisci?


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci metto il mio.....se ne vanno e và tutto a posto!!:up:


Ecco, questo non si chiama democrazia, questo ti fa sconfinare dalla parte del torto marcio caro mio... loro stan qui e depongono le stesse armi che deponi tu o voi o loro o non so manco quanti siete! Per favore


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci metto il mio.....se ne vanno e và tutto a posto!!:up:



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: adoro la tua semplicita' e la tua sintesi


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ecco, questo non si chiama democrazia, questo ti fa sconfinare dalla parte del torto marcio caro mio... loro stan qui e depongono le stesse armi che deponi tu o voi o loro o non so manco quanti siete! Per favore


Ti assicuro che non e' cosi, non farti infinocchiare Tinke  svegliati!


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' c'e' gente che non te lo permette ... vengono qua a sfogare le proprie "frustrazioni", ma non in cerca d'Aiuto, solo a rompere i COGLIONI agli altri, capisci?


 Ma mica son idiota sai Marì???
Ma se loro fanno e disfano e tu pure in risposta e loro in risposta a te e te in risposta a loro dove sta poi dopo 5 anni la ragione? o chi sbrocca priam e dice più parolacce è bannato e chi mantiene un certo garbo e non è bannato vince? ma che vittoria è? quella di Pirro? Vi siete detti cose assurde, veritiere o no non mi interessa, i toni facevan schifo (non mi dire che non l'ho fattao notare da ambo le parti che te li riprendo pure io i post e te li rimostro!) e ora che pare che al cattiveria, le accuse,le minaccia, le parolacce han lasciato il posto lal'ironia, alla battuta, al brindisi dei 15 uomini sulla cassa del morto, non vi pare il caso di far spengnere anche questi ultimi fuochi...magari torna un pò di tranquillità?


----------



## Micia (11 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto....sai cosa urta il sistema nervoso dell'operatore in divisa per strada? l'arroganza.,la prepotenza, di chi è in torto e vuol aver ragione....!!!Ogni volta che son stato fermato ho sempre ammesso le mie responsabilità quando ne avevo(SPESSO):rotfl:Ho sempre trovato comprensione e rispetto....sopratutto dai carabinieri.....oggi invece è in atto una sfida....e c'è pure gente che ti risponde Lei non sa chi sono io....o ti risponde andate ad arrestare i criminali...!!Diciamola tutta:é sempre lo stesso atteggiamento che hanno utenti quì dentro provvisti grande arroganza....e prepotenza....la legge vale per gli altri....non per me....così ragiona l'italiano medio.....!In italia la democrazia viena intesa come ognuno fa il cazzo che gli pare.....e così funziona quì dentro...con utenti che invece di far gli utenti...chiedono al PADRONE DI CASA...quali siano le linee guida del forum.....!Come se io andassi al bar a chiedere perchè e per come il gestore compra i cornetti da tizio o da caio.....!


oscuro, io sono d'accordo con te. gli italiani sono davvero quello che sono, è una cultura del piu' furbo che vince sempre; ma c'è un MA.se si ritiene di essere migliori perchè non agiamo in primis su noi stessi?
dandogli anche tre sganassoni sul muso che cambia?
un ghezz.
e lo sai.
quindi?
a chi giova?

quello è zotico, e lascialo zoticare coi suo simili , che aggiunge a te...guarda che se lo ignori la bile gli schiatta  al 100 /100.
io ne sono non certa., certissma.l'ho provato su di me.un tempo. e non qui.


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma mica son idiota sai Marì???
> Ma se loro fanno e disfano e tu pure in risposta e loro in risposta a te e te in risposta a loro dove sta poi dopo 5 anni la ragione? o chi sbrocca priam e dice più parolacce è bannato e chi mantiene un certo garbo e non è bannato vince? ma che vittoria è? quella di Pirro? Vi siete detti cose assurde, veritiere o no non mi interessa, i toni facevan schifo (non mi dire che non l'ho fattao notare da ambo le parti che te li riprendo pure io i post e te li rimostro!) e ora che pare che al cattiveria, le accuse,le minaccia, le parolacce han lasciato il posto lal'ironia, alla battuta, al brindisi dei 15 uomini sulla cassa del morto, non vi pare il caso di far spengnere anche questi ultimi fuochi...magari torna un pò di tranquillità?


Tinke, tu continua a leggere, la cosa e' piu' complicata


----------



## Micia (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' c'e' gente che non te lo permette ... vengono qua a sfogare le proprie "frustrazioni", ma non in cerca d'Aiuto, solo a rompere i COGLIONI agli altri, capisci?


mari, tu ricordi le faccia di merda che non rispondevano nemmeno con le bombe?


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2010)

*Miciolidia*

Questo è il tuo modo intelligente e razionale di risolvere un problema!io qualche sassolino dalle scarpe vorrei togliermelo....oddio forse non ho più neanche le scarpe....:rotfl::rotfl:credo ci basterebbero le scuse,e un sano modo di vivere il forum da parte dell cricchettina...nient'altro!!:up:


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> mari, tu ricordi le faccia di merda che non rispondevano nemmeno con le bombe?


Micio, purtroppo io ricordo tutto


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che non e' cosi, non farti infinocchiare Tinke  svegliati!


 A me non mi infinocchia proprio nessuno cara Marì... e non è che per non farmi infinocchiare debba sposare la tua tesi o simpatizzare con quella altrui...dico che da fuori se c'era una guerra qualche morto c'è stato: evocarlo ancora? punzecchiare chi non è d'accordo con te per farlo/a uscire dai gangheri e condurlo/a a stessa fine? il forum è di tutti quelli che sono educati, che vogliono controbattere le proprie opinioni e le altrui, che vogliono aiutare chi espone un suo problema e che voglion cazzeggiare in buono... gli altri stiamo fuori, son d'accordo...ma a volte par che tu (e altri di qua e di là) voglia cacciare anche chi qualcosa di fattivo lo ha fatto e lo fa per il forum, solo perchè nelal tua logica non fa una piega...e lo so che in te è giusto così...ma nella testa dell'altro c'è logica opposta alla tua!
Io non dico di non litigare, accanirsi e prendersi a ditate negliocchi...dico che quando pare esser all'orizzonte solo qualche nube evitare - se si può eh - il risolino, lo sberleffo, l'accusetta, la provocazione un tanto al kg..... questo farebbe di tutti voi dei gran signori  e signore...per ilresto la discussione, il litigio, le accuse se siete stati offesi o peggio ci sta, chi vi dice di non accapigliarvi!


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

Ci ricordiamo tutto...e di tutti....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci ricordiamo tutto...e di tutti....!!!:rotfl:


CASPITA!  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tinke, tu continua a leggere, la cosa e' piu' complicata


 Leggo Marì...io leggo...è che se continuo a leggere cambio idea su molti di voi, su cui, effettivamente inun anno non mi ero affatto fatta una idea...vi prendevo così, vi accettavo così, mi piacevate TUTTI per come eravate....invece inizio anche io - la scema - a capire che c'è X che ama la ripicchetta, Y che si segna tutto, Z che non capisce che quelloc he tocca lui/lei e potrei continuare a iosa...ecco, se poi leggo e mi accorgo che iniziate a non piacermi più tanto? perchè uno è scemo eh? ma poi una idea se la fa...e se se la fa poi rischia, se non simpatizza troppo con X di finire SCHIERATO D'UFFICIO - e ripeto D'UFFICIO e chi ha orecchie per intendere intenda! - con lo schieramento Y....
Io non voglio finire in schieramenti...ho lettocose che non mi son piaciute di qua e di là...anche se nei modi qualcuno ha ovviamente ecceduto!


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è il tuo modo intelligente e razionale di risolvere un problema!io qualche sassolino dalle scarpe vorrei togliermelo....oddio forse non ho più neanche le scarpe....:rotfl::rotfl:credo ci basterebbero le scuse,e un sano modo di vivere il forum da parte dell cricchettina...nient'altro!!:up:


 Da parte di tutte le cricchettine, oscù... per favore...da fuori si vede in qualche caso non troppa disomogeneità negli atteggiamenti... io non so più come dirlo e manco se vi interessa ma chi non è impegnato e non sa fin in fonde delle vostre (vostre di tutti, intendo!) discussioni e motivazioni non è che nota a destra maleducazione, accuse, minacce e sberleffo e a sinistra un comportamento opposto.... tutt'altro...questo tu, coinvolto nel toglierti dal tuo punto di vista (e chi lo nega?il tuo o illoro punto di vista è sacrosanto per voi e loro!) i sassolini non lo vedi, non lo controlli.... da fuori è lampante: la veduta della città stanotte non scorge zone di luce e altre in ombra...tutta dello stesso colore è la città vista dall'alto!!!
Basta...vado al mare...poi al lavoro...non litigate che sennò domani devo leggervi troppo e mi perdo i i pezzi!  :up:


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2010)

*tink*

Nessuno ti chiede di finire in schieramenti...o meglio noi siam liberali....:rotfl:!Io personalmente chiedo di esser capito....credo che andar dall'opresso a dir di finirla è cosa diversa che andar dall'opressore o no?Think con noi ci si parla...ci si confronta...ma prova a farlo con gli altri.....il confronto finisce allo stato embrionale...anche per chè è lì che è riamsto il loro intelletto!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2010)

*Tink*

Gaurda che ad ostia e fregene il mare fa cagher!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Da parte di tutte le cricchettine, oscù... per favore...da fuori si vede in qualche caso non troppa disomogeneità negli atteggiamenti... io non so più come dirlo e manco se vi interessa ma chi non è impegnato e non sa fin in fonde delle vostre (vostre di tutti, intendo!) discussioni e motivazioni non è che nota a destra maleducazione, accuse, minacce e sberleffo e a sinistra un comportamento opposto.... tutt'altro...questo tu, coinvolto nel toglierti dal tuo punto di vista (e chi lo nega?il tuo o illoro punto di vista è sacrosanto per voi e loro!) i sassolini non lo vedi, non lo controlli.... da fuori è lampante: la veduta della città stanotte non scorge zone di luce e altre in ombra...tutta dello stesso colore è la città vista dall'alto!!!
> Basta...vado al mare...poi al lavoro...non litigate che sennò domani devo leggervi troppo e mi perdo i i pezzi!  :up:


se fai il bagno asciugati bene le ali


----------



## Micia (11 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è il tuo modo intelligente e razionale di risolvere un problema!io qualche sassolino dalle scarpe vorrei togliermelo....oddio forse non ho più neanche le scarpe....:rotfl::rotfl:credo ci basterebbero le scuse,e un sano modo di vivere il forum da parte dell cricchettina...nient'altro!!:up:


non c'è nessuna criccheta Oscuro, c'è un modo di vedere le cose diverso dal tuo.
ignorare è sola via perseguibile e vincente.


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non c'è nessuna criccheta Oscuro, c'è un modo di vedere le cose diverso dal tuo.
> ignorare è sola via perseguibile e vincente.


Io ho ignorato per 1mese e 23giorni, poi sono scoppiata ... non capisco, quelli che devono "ignorare" sono sempre gli stessi, noi/io?

Qui il buon vivere si confonde con la fessaggine, compri'? ... e mo BASTA!


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2010)

*Micio*

Mhh tu dici?Quelli a milano si incontravano...si frequentavano....uno di loro si è" pentito"e mi ha riferito......:rotfl::rotfl:Adesso è in un posto sicuro...ha paura di ritorsioni...ha cambiato nick...e vive seneramente la sua vita virtuale:rotfl::rotfl:!Non è più sotto scorta...hanno minacciato una zia deceduta e il cognato di un vicino di casa....dice che AMICI POTENTI....l'avrebbero scovato....ma la solita storia nulla è accaduto...!Pare che la cricchettina...sia in caduta libera...adesso comanda una che si è persa e non hanno capito ancora se si è ritrovata..o se è proprio il caso di cercarla!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (11 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessuno ti chiede di finire in schieramenti...o meglio noi siam liberali....:rotfl:!Io personalmente chiedo di esser capito....credo che andar dall'opresso a dir di finirla è cosa diversa che andar dall'opressore o no?Think con noi ci si parla...ci si confronta...ma prova a farlo con gli altri.....il confronto finisce allo stato embrionale...anche per chè è lì che è riamsto il loro intelletto!!:rotfl::rotfl:


Oscuro, non c'è margine di poter essere compresi. ma non perchè si sia una massa di stronzi, ma perchè ognuno ha una sua verità SACROSANTA con mille sfumature che solo l'interessato puo' cogliere.
il mio invito ad ignorare è rivolto a te e a coloro che stanno " contro di te". gli onesti rimarrano tali e quelli che apparentemente non lo sono si fottono. 
credi che la giustizia , come valore , si possa risolvere  o applicare in queste pagine .
dai cazzo...non sei cosi ingenuo da crederlo.
prendete il due, incontratevi, fatevi una bevuta ( prima ), ve ne dite di tutti colori e amen.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è il tuo modo intelligente e razionale di risolvere un problema!io qualche sassolino dalle scarpe vorrei togliermelo....oddio forse non ho più neanche le scarpe....:rotfl::rotfl:credo ci basterebbero le scuse,e un sano modo di vivere il forum da parte dell cricchettina...nient'altro!!:up:


:up::up::up::up:
Nessuno è santo!
Nessuno è perfetto
Nessuno è infallibile


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> Nessuno è santo!
> Nessuno è perfetto
> Nessuno è infallibile



EH, ma cosi voi chiedete un miracolo :rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

a proposito di cricche...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tiw-MeSdB58&feature=related


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2010)

*Conte*

:rotfl:Ti è piaciuta la storia del pentito?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

*Conte e Persa*

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVhcG_6D-NA


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ti è piaciuta la storia del pentito?:rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## aristocat (11 Agosto 2010)

Sondaggio chiuso! Non nascondo la mia curiosità


----------



## Micia (11 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sondaggio chiuso! Non nascondo la mia curiosità


ari, che vvordi aka_marij?

ho capito


----------



## Irene (12 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ari, che vvordi aka_marij?
> 
> ho capito


 
ehm...ehm... non è che gentilmente lo spieghereste anche a me vero?? e pure aka zazie ??  

thank you...:up:


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

Questo sondaggio invece si conclude oggi  .


----------



## aristocat (12 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo sondaggio invece si conclude oggi  .


E' vero scusa ma ho il pc con la data sfasata :idea:
grazie


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

*ADMIN!!!*


Questo sondaggio chiuderà il *12/08/2010* alle *19:51

Manca pochissimo ... sei pronto? 






.
*​


----------



## aristocat (12 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ari, che vvordi aka_marij?
> 
> ho capito





Irene ha detto:


> ehm...ehm... non è che gentilmente lo spieghereste anche a me vero?? e pure aka zazie ??
> 
> thank you...:up:


Marji ...Zazie... ma che vvordì?!?? :carneval:
Marji = Marjane - bambina protagonista di "Persepolis", romanzo illustrato/autobiografico diventato anche film, di Marjane Satrapi. Capolavori entrambi. Raccontano del clima in Iran, del fondamentalismo di quegli anni ('70) visto con gli occhi di Marji bambina. Li consiglio tantissimo, graphic novel e film; tra l'altro su Persepolis sto per aprirci un 3d in Disquisizioni Culturali...:up:

Zazie = Protagonista del romanzo di Raymond Queneau (uno dei miei autori preferiti) "Zazie nel métro". Il regista Louis Malle - quello di "Arrivederci Ragazzi" - ne ha tratto anche un film; purtroppo però non l'ho visto.
Ma nel romanzo mi ha conquistata il linguaggio, lo stile, il modo di narrare di Queneau (anche se il suo fiore all'occhiello, secondo me, rimane "Esercizi di Stile":blank.
La storia: è surreale e apparentemente banale allo stesso tempo.   
Raccontarla è riduttivo, comunque Zazie è una bambina che va a Parigi per un giorno a trovare lo zio e sogna di vedere il métro. Per questo scappa dalla casa dello zio (è una bambina inarrestabile ) e incontra una serie di personaggi strampalati ma tremendamente umani.
_Bon_, questo è quanto ....


----------



## Irene (12 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Marji ...Zazie... ma che vvordì?!?? :carneval:


ciao Ari, 
corrispondono alla tua natura dolce e sognatrice per caso? 
cmq grazie della risposta..curioserò anch'io fra quei libri..
bacio
Irene


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

Visualizza Risultati Sondaggio: Rendere il mittente del voto/reputazione pubblico?                                   Sì                                     

	
	
		
		
	


	















*10*     41,67%                             _No_
















*14*     58,33%        Partecipanti: *24*. Questo sondaggio è chiuso






*Grazie ADMIN!



.
*​


----------



## aristocat (12 Agosto 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> ciao Ari,
> corrispondono alla tua natura dolce e sognatrice per caso?
> cmq grazie della risposta..curioserò anch'io fra quei libri..
> bacio
> Irene


Donna arguta e intuitiva :singleeye:! Sì, per molte cose mi ci rivedo...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

Hanno vinto i NO
Niente monarchia...
Evviva la repubblica...
Evviva la rivoluzion...


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hanno vinto i NO
> Niente monarchia...
> *Evviva la repubblica...
> Evviva la rivoluzion...*



... e allora dai tu per primo il buon esempio, togli quel conte e, metti CittadinoPinceton   :up: .


----------



## tinkerbell (12 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessuno ti chiede di finire in schieramenti...o meglio noi siam liberali....:rotfl:!Io personalmente chiedo di esser capito....credo che andar dall'opresso a dir di finirla è cosa diversa che andar dall'opressore o no?Think con noi ci si parla...ci si confronta...ma prova a farlo con gli altri.....il confronto finisce allo stato embrionale...anche per chè è lì che è riamsto il loro intelletto!!:rotfl::rotfl:


 Scusa oscuro...dissento un pò...io con te mi son scontrata perchè mi hai attaccato e da allora ci si parla e ci si confronta BENE pur rimanendo ognuno della propria visione, a volte contraria a volte simile.....le cose che dico a te in chiaro e in mp le ho dette ad altri in chiaro e in mp: giuro che con me hai parlato tu e ha parlato l'opposto versante... magari più incazzoso, magari meno loquace? ma nei mie riguardi chiunque qui dentro ha usato rispetto... io non uso sempre la polvere di fata.... a volte uso solo le parole!


----------



## tinkerbell (12 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se fai il bagno asciugati bene le ali


 Le ali le metto dentro la cuffietta per ali! :mexican:


----------



## tinkerbell (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hanno vinto i NO
> Niente monarchia...
> Evviva la repubblica...
> Evviva la rivoluzion...


Visioni opposte: per me è così che non vince la democrtazia...mi inchino al risultato die votanti e lo accetto...  non son sicura di voler continuare però...non so, ci penso!


----------



## Abigail (12 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Visioni opposte: per me è così che non vince la democrtazia...mi inchino al risultato die votanti e lo accetto...  *non son sicura di voler continuare però.*..non so, ci penso!


:incazzato: neanche per scherzo!!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Visioni opposte: per me è così che non vince la democrtazia...mi inchino al risultato die votanti e lo accetto...  non son sicura di voler continuare però...non so, ci penso!


Hai ragione, a me pare abbia vinto ehmm...la mafia, un gruppo di utenti clicca a cazzo, sui nick e non sull'intervento, ovviamente coperti dall'anonimato molto democratico... manco andassero a votare:carneval:


----------



## Iris (13 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione, a me pare abbia vinto ehmm...la mafia, un gruppo di utenti clicca a cazzo, sui nick e non sull'intervento, ovviamente coperti dall'anonimato molto democratico... manco andassero a votare:carneval:


Ti quoto di prima mattina.


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :incazzato: neanche per scherzo!!


No, no, non scherzo...e manco velatamente minaccio di non stare al gioco...
Mi sfugge un concetto:
- vi contrapponete inopposte fazioni
- vi rinfacciate l'un lì'altro l'onestà di dir le cose in faccia che l'altro non ha
- votate per il rimanere anonimi e per il mantenere il commento che in genere il punteggio negativo assegna al post e non alla persona...

Non critico il sistema che andrebbe benissimo se lo usasserò persone normali e non persone dedite alla vendetta personale e al gioco (o al doppiogioco al fine del fomentare il tutti contro tutti?).... qui rinfacciamo tutti agli altri l'onestaà che noi abbiamo e poi votiamo contro un sistema giusto perchè democratico MA ancor più limpido? MI SUONA NON STRANO, STRANISSIMO!
Io le cose le dico in faccia...e in mp o in votazione dico le stesse che dico in chiaro...vorrei (non pretenderei) di confrontarmi con personaggi simili a me... l'ho sempre detto: spesso nel momento del cazzereggio sono la I a dire idiozie ma per me questo forum è vissuto con estrema serietà, una serietà che è incredula rispetto a tanto ciarlare di onestà, di assumersi le proprie responsabilità, di dir le cose davanti che poi premia il nascodnersi dietro al filo d'erba del gatto... quindi inizio a pensare anche io male: qui c'è qualcuno (chi non mi interessa) a cui conviene essernon dico meno onesto ma più camaleontico di qualcun altro.... onestamente non mi piace interfacciarmi con chi non ha i miei stessi intenti....che non vuol dire - leggete bene chi non ha le mie stesse idee!
In realtà non è che sparirò, e chi gliela fa? diciamo che se continuano le liti, gli sberleffi reciproci e le votazioni con . , ; etc. oppure i commenti poco gradevoli A CHIUNQUE o AD CACCHIUM noninerenti alla discussione ma per ferire la persona CHIUNQUE SIA (lo ripeto per il Conte che alle volte mi risponde palo alla frasca: io da gionri e gionri ho vinto la bambolina girando la boa dei 100...non l'ho detto perchè me ne sbatto dei voti... io di punteggi negativi ne ho avuti solo 5 di cui uno solo si è poi fatto avanti ed era al post era riferito, gli altri erano per due volte . e per altre due volte commenti fuori post poichè il post non riportava manco la mia opinione o prendeva una qualche posizione.... io parlo per ciò che scrivete di post che mandano a voi tutti e dei . che fioccano o delle annotazioni fuori luogo ad altri, non alle mie!)....
Non è che sparisco, addio, perchè ame è stato fatto un torto.... vi leggo...non voto....me ne sbatto dei negativi e positivi che date alle mie vecchie postate e aspetto che vi calmiate e vi rassereniate (datosi che scuse reciproche non ve ne volete fare...o non ve le sapete fare...o le si aspettano e per il bene del forum non si è i primi a farsi avanti....peccatoperò, scommetto che tutti voi ai vostri figli avete insegnato a non esser fessi ma a prendersi le proprie responsabilità e a cedere - a volte - venendo incontro all'altro anche soloperchè magari ci arriva di meno col comprendonio...e voi, manco pensando a questo lo fate!!!) per rientrare (magari domani, tra una settimana, un mese)....o magari interverrò solo in Confessionale sperando che non inquiniate e non inquinino anche quello...il Confessionale dovrebeb esser il vero intento dle forum almeno se si considera l'interfaccia ocn l'esterno....vuol dire che darà e accetterò pareri dalle nuove storie e non cadrò in beghe o tentativi di riappacificazione in luoghi che a me, dopo un anno, dovrebbero esser a me consoni....d'altronde anche io i primi mesi usavo l'ingresso di casa, poi son stata accettata anche nel salotto...adesso il salotto mi par diventato un bagno e io preferisco tornare all'ingresso, ad accogliere i nuovi! Non so, cio penso, decido...vedo che impressioen fa a voi questa votazione alquanto strana...ma strana eh!

Non ci son rimasta male della votazione: è partere del popolo, viva il popolo!
Ci sn rimasta male perchè il popolo si vanta di virtù che mi risulta difficile vedere ora: a cosa serve coprirsi dall'anonimato se si è convinti e sereni e onesti quando magari mi si vuol scrivere:"Ah stronza! Statti zitta. Firmato: Pinco Palla!".... io nei miei pensieri qui ci metto l'avatar, là dietro la firma, alcuni di voi (CHI non mi interessa!) perchè privilegiano il dirsi le cose in faccia qua davanti e l'anonimato dietro il sipario non mi è affatto chiaro... 
Sarà che anche alle votazioni politiche io non avrei alcun problema a votare palesemente....sono una zecca e l'ho dichiarato, cosa volete che mi serva una tendina e un foglio piegato a nascondere il mio voto? eche problema avrei io, secondo voi, a dire cosa o chi voto lì o qua o nelal riunione condominiale?
Ci sto, eh...non è che scappo... o che inizio come voi a tirare adestra o a manca....ma credo di iniziare dopo un anno (è quasi il mio compleanno forumistico qui!) a capire cose che era meglio non capire... il mio concetto di contraddittorio e di onestà intellettuale e di prendersi la responsabilità di aver le proprie opinioni su cose e persone è alquanto DIVERSO (non dico migliore, non mi sento - scusate - "sto cazzo!" - dalla maggior parte di chi alberga qui dentro....
Scusate il panegirico...quando non capisco certe cose e tento di farlo tornare 'sto 2 + 2 che invece fa sempre 5 anzichè 4 mi prende lo scoramento inutile che continui a dirvi: per il bene del forum...per favore... la verità sta semper nel mezzo... nonintervengo io, sparisco io, mi limito io: vi piace l'anomimato, vi piace aver l'ultima parola, vi piace la lite, allora giocate....io gurdo, 'sto gioco non lo so fare...manco fingendo ogni volta di voler fare il guardialinee o l'arbitro perchè mi dispiace a destra e manca leggervi tali!!!
Buona giornata a TUTTI


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Tink, ti pregherei di non usare il plurale perchè non mi risulta che tutti usino la votazione e il forum in questo modo.
Grazie


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Tink, ti pregherei di non usare il plurale perchè non mi risulta che tutti usino la votazione e il forum in questo modo.
> Grazie


Non male da un'utente Asudem, che se andò dando dei coglioni a tutti quanti eh? Almeno Tink, è molto onesta intellettualmente e non spara sul mucchio o per partiti presi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> No, no, non scherzo...e manco velatamente minaccio di non stare al gioco...
> Mi sfugge un concetto:
> - vi contrapponete inopposte fazioni
> - vi rinfacciate l'un lì'altro l'onestà di dir le cose in faccia che l'altro non ha
> ...


Cara tutto bellissimo e verissimo quello che dici. Sacrosanto e ne farò tesoro. Ma capisci che tutti noi abbiamo le nostre "buone ragioni" per comportarci in un certo modo no?
Il tempo è galantuomo, mi pare che il clima si stia rasserenando, le offese sono diminuite ecc..ecc..ecc...
Un po' di pazienza che gli animi si sbolliscano.
Se sei pratica di storia, vedrai che in Italia, quella volta non è che gli USA dissero: deponete le armi e subito tutti i partigiani corsero a deporre le armi eh? Ci volle tempo e pazienza.
Guarda che quella volta per un pelo l'Italia non si ridusse in uno stato di guerra civile eh? Prevalse l'atteggiamento del "Mettiamoci una pietra sopra!". Le forze alleate lasciarono fare tutte le vendette e le faide, che a loro comodavano. Per esempio, far fuori il duce, lo fu lasciato fare ai partigiani. 
Quando ho sbandierato i miei punti era solo per dire questo:
Se fossi stato utente indesiderato da tutto il forum, come sosteneva generalizzando Persa, sarei stato affossato in men che non si dica. Invece non è stato così. 
il sistema così come è se usato cum grano salis funziona.
Ho sempre firmato le reputazioni. E mi è capitato di approvare e disapprovare lo stesso utente.
Tutta la storia delle fazioni, delle cricche ecc...non ESISTE.
E' solo una paura proiettata e lo sai.
Qui parlo per me, dato che sono uno sfegatato individualista:
Che un utente qui dica: Si è vero, Conte, mi hai chiesto di appoggiarti. Mai fatto.

Ho mai fatto critiche al sistema di Giovanni?
Esso ipso facto ha eliminato alla radice quel sentore che molti lamentavano: utenti di serie a e di serie b.
Mi pare che ora FINALMENTE, il tanto agognato confronto tra 
Traditi e traditori possa esserci.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non male da un'utente Asudem, che se andò dando dei coglioni a tutti quanti eh? Almeno Tink, è molto onesta intellettualmente e non spara sul mucchio o per partiti presi.


Per avere generalizzato mi sono pubblicamente scusata.
Chi ne faceva  e ne fa parte  (del branco di coglioni) lo sapeva e lo sa benissimo tutt'ora .
Non pensare che il tuo provare a mettere in dubbio la mia onestà intellettuale (a prova di bomba perchè ho tanti difetti ma non questo) possa minimanente  disturbarmi o imbarazzarmi.
Pas du tout.:up:


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Per avere generalizzato mi sono pubblicamente scusata.
> *Chi ne faceva e ne fa parte (del branco di coglioni) lo sapeva e lo sa benissimo tutt'ora .*
> Non pensare che il tuo provare a mettere in dubbio la mia onestà intellettuale (a prova di bomba perchè ho tanti difetti ma non questo) possa minimanente disturbarmi o imbarazzarmi.
> Pas du tout.:up:


 ma essi non sono d'accordo :singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma essi non sono d'accordo :singleeye:


Lo immagino. La vita va avanti lo stesso.:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Lo immagino. La vita va avanti lo stesso.:singleeye:


con pazienza e tolleranza


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cara tutto bellissimo e verissimo quello che dici. Sacrosanto e ne farò tesoro. *Ma capisci che tutti noi abbiamo le nostre "buone ragioni" per comportarci in un certo modo no?*
> Il tempo è galantuomo, *mi pare che il clima si stia rasserenando, le offese sono diminuite ecc..ecc..ecc...*
> Un po' di pazienza che gli animi si sbolliscano.
> Se sei pratica di storia, vedrai che in Italia, quella volta non è che gli USA dissero: *deponete le armi e subito tutti i partigiani corsero a deporre le armi eh? Ci volle tempo e pazienza.*
> ...


1. Le vostre buone ragioni? chi le nega mai...lo metto sempre come I punto...ognuno ha i suoi sacrosanti diritti di offesa e difesaper difendere quella che è o crede esser la propria ragione...non ripetermelo, son la I io a dirlo!
2. Certo che il clima si sta rasserenando... i vostri nemici stanno morendo... ti piace vincere per mancanza di opposta fazione? lo sai chi vincerebbe sul serio: coluic he, pur guerreggiando, facesse vedere la sua supremazia strategica e intellettiva...no, qui si vince a + e - .... belal guerra, bella vittoria!
3. Non trvo democratico un sistema dove tu fai fuori tutti quelli che non stan bene a te e poi dici "ah, aria pura"....grazie al piffero...lo avessero fatto gli altri avrebbero detto la stessa cosa.....
Ricordati SEMPRE che in mezzo alle opposte fazioni che guerreggiano c'è sempre minimo un villaggio di poveracci che ci rimette.... io - ve ne fregherà probabilmente 'na secchia! - ci sto riomettendo.... non mi piace più.... ho detto...forse interverrò solo in Confessionale... magari leggosolo eriempio di - ogni volat che leggo uno sberleffo, una parolaccia, un insulto e soprattutto - cosa che mi manca in bestia - un gratuito attacco e punzecchiatura avente lo scopo di irritare gli animi al fine di costringerli a riattizzare beghe...mai fatto...finora ho dato solo 4 meno.... magariu da ora in poi fioccheranno, diventerà per me una disciplina olimpica....non so, son impazzita....


Ah, e hoi dimenticato di dire una cosa: i meno li volete firmati o no? posso anche io iniziare con i . o i ; ? perchè, sapete, datosi che ha vinto nell'elezione il franco tiratore come eroe nazionale in rappresentanza onesta del nostro modo onesto di dirci le cose in faccia, allora suppongo che se io non firmassi i - risulterebbe maggiormente gradito.....


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Tink, ti pregherei di non usare il plurale perchè non mi risulta che tutti usino la votazione e il forum in questo modo.
> Grazie


Si, certo... ma siccome io valuto i miei pochi negativi e leggo in chiaro che molti ne han ricevuti di non firmati mi baso su quello chje io so per esperienza dei miei e di chi in chiaro si è lamentato.... per quello il generico...io firmo i negativi (tranne forse la I volta poichè per qualche giorno non sapendo se si poteva o si incorreva in qualche snzione/ban, non firmavo manco i positivi!)...meglio così? più chiaro? scusate se qualcuno/a si è offeso...


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Si, certo... ma siccome io valuto i miei pochi negativi e leggo in chiaro che molti ne han ricevuti di non firmati mi baso su quello chje io so per esperienza dei miei e di chi in chiaro si è lamentato.... per quello il generico...io firmo i negativi (tranne forse la I volta poichè per qualche giorno non sapendo se si poteva o si incorreva in qualche snzione/ban, non firmavo manco i positivi!)...meglio così? più chiaro? scusate se qualcuno/a si è offeso...


nessun 'offesa, ci mancherebbe.
Hai esposto le tue sacrosante e condivisibili opinioni, spero che tutti ne tengano conto. Io lo farò


----------



## aristocat (13 Agosto 2010)

Tinky dici bene, nessuno è escluso dalle dinamiche di questo piccolo spaccato di società.
Come nella vita fuori dal Web avrai sempre il collega/vicino di casa/parente/conoscente infingardo che ne fa e dice di tutti i colori alle spalle degli altri, pure qua trovi qualcosa di simile. 
Ti sembrerà un peggioramento rispetto al passato ma io non la vedo così (e so di cosa parlo... visto che di segnalazioni mafiosette ne ho beccate anch'io )
Perchè?
In un certo senso (per me) è come uscire da una grossa campana di vetro, che ti "proteggeva" proprio da tutto, forse da troppe variabili/incognite rivelatesi innocue col senno di poi. 
E - bada bene - lo dico con tutto il rispetto per chi ha speso energie e tempo per gestire quella fase (Bruja - Fedi - Giovanni). Ma, appunto, di _fase_ si tratta: è giusto che si vada avanti nel senso di un'evoluzione.

Ho fiducia che, col tempo, tutti o quasi impareremo a usare in modo responsabile lo strumento della moderazione (come già stanno facendo con successo in altri Forum), senza invischiarci in giochi a somma zero tipo : tiè, io vinco/tu perdi . 
E non credo nemmeno che ci vorrà ancora molto per entrare "a regime" (democratico :mrgreen. Sono troppo ottimista? :singleeye:


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Si, certo... ma siccome io valuto i miei pochi negativi e leggo in chiaro che molti ne han ricevuti di non firmati mi baso su quello chje io so per esperienza dei miei e di chi in chiaro si è lamentato.... per quello il generico...io firmo i negativi (tranne forse la I volta poichè per qualche giorno non sapendo se si poteva o si incorreva in qualche snzione/ban, non firmavo manco i positivi!)...meglio così? più chiaro? scusate se qualcuno/a si è offeso...


 
quoto 
quelli positivi li ho quasi tutti firmati quelli rossi manco hanno scritto il perchè........


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> quoto
> quelli positivi li ho quasi tutti firmati quelli rossi manco hanno scritto il perchè........


tenera lei...
ops.
lei, lui


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tenera lei...


non proprio direi onesta, io firmo !


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> non proprio direi onesta, io firmo !


Moi aussi


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> non proprio direi onesta, io firmo !




lo so. ho capito chi sei...ma fa li stess


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> non proprio direi onesta, io firmo !


 Anche io...ma sai...ora ho pensato di vendermi al lato oscuro della forza anche io! 
Per ora sono in fase di valutazione...


----------



## aristocat (13 Agosto 2010)

in compenso c'è chi mi dà reputazione positiva su un post "random" e poi mi commenta "anche tu mi hai tolto punteggio".
Qui siamo alla paranoia più pura - quando si dice un j'accuse ad capocchiam e mafiosetto :nuke:. E senza possibilità di repliche.
imho; ma anche lì, de gustibus.... che ve devo dì :blank:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Io ho ricevuto valutazione negativa non firmata con questo commento:
mammaniacomestaiarrapa.
Se è segnalato un post si va a rileggere e ognuno valuta se può aver toccato la sensibilità di qualcuno. E i commenti aiutano.
Sapere chi me l'ha mandato a cosa mi servirebbe?
Non so neanche a cosa mi serve il commento di questo tipo, veramente.
Ma un bel "chi se ne frega?!" non ce lo mettiamo?
Avere valutazioni positive o negative non cambia nulla perché il sistema blocca la possibilità di cancellare un singolo post o di sospendere un utente (l'ho ripetuto alla nausea).
La funzione è un'altra.
Ovvero quella di evitare polemiche.
Però se si ha voglia di polemizzare tutto va bene.


----------



## aristocat (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma un bel "chi se ne frega?!" non ce lo mettiamo?


Alla grande


----------



## geisha (15 Agosto 2010)

credo che sta roba della reputazione non fa altro che alimentare i litigi e gli insulti........... niente è cambiato per fortuna che era tutta colpa di certi personaggi che ora non ci sono piu' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> credo che sta roba della reputazione non fa altro che alimentare i litigi e gli insulti........... niente è cambiato per fortuna che era tutta colpa di certi personaggi che ora non ci sono piu' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




hai ragione.in pieno.


----------



## Fabry (15 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> credo che sta roba della reputazione non fa altro che alimentare i litigi e gli insulti........... niente è cambiato per fortuna che era tutta colpa di certi personaggi che ora non ci sono piu' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



A me per aver detto che il sistema non convinceva.....han dato dell'antidemocratico


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> A me per aver detto che il sistema non convinceva.....han dato dell'antidemocratico



...ma si...lasciamo perdere..

come stai piuttosto?


----------



## Fabry (15 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ...ma si...lasciamo perdere..
> 
> come stai piuttosto?



Diciamo che si intravede la fine del tunnel...ma devo stare lontano dai bambini....potrei attaccargli la varicella...:rotfl::confuso:miiiii


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Diciamo che si intravede la fine del tunnel...ma devo stare lontano dai bambini....potrei attaccargli la varicella...:rotfl::confuso:miiiii




ma roba da matti..che sfortuna...

auguri Fabri.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho ricevuto valutazione negativa non firmata con questo commento:
> *mammaniacomestaiarrapa.*
> Se è segnalato un post si va a rileggere e ognuno valuta se può aver toccato la sensibilità di qualcuno. E i commenti aiutano.
> Sapere chi me l'ha mandato a cosa mi servirebbe?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non ce la faccio! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ho sputato la Tisana:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*Insomma*

Insomma...io vorrei piantarla....ma....ma sentire l'espressione"Branco di coioni"da un utente....che veramente ha fatto parte attiva di un branco di coioni mi disturba e non poco....!Per quel che mi mi riguarda non conosco nessuno del forum....non ho fatto comunelle con qualcuno,non mi son frequentato con nessuno....e credo che anche spiriti liberi comeANNA;MARì,CONTE;ALCE;PAPERO;GEISHA;MICIOLIDIA,THINK;MINERVA,e tanti altri abbian fatto lo stesso!Nella cricchettina sappiano chi c'era e perchè!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma...io vorrei piantarla....ma....ma sentire l'espressione"Branco di coioni"da un utente....che veramente ha fatto parte attiva di un branco di coioni mi disturba e non poco....!Per quel che mi mi riguarda non conosco nessuno del forum....non ho fatto comunelle con qualcuno,non mi son frequentato con nessuno....e credo che anche spiriti liberi comeANNA;MARì,CONTE;ALCE;PAPERO;GEISHA;MICIOLIDIA,THINK;MINERVA,e tanti altri abbian fatto lo stesso!Nella cricchettina sappiano chi c'era e perchè!!!!!!!


*Bentornato Nipotone!* :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*Bella marì*

Bella Zia marì.......!!Si son consapevole....son stato fuori per lavoro e per piacere....allora procede tutto seneramente....tutto in ordine come piace a noi....:rotfl::rotfl:?Mi sembra di sì.....:up:mai abbassare la guardia.....però!!!Ma quant'è bella roma sti giorni ragazzi.......giri che è un piacere....qualche turista,poco traffico......aria fresca....!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella Zia marì.......!!Si son consapevole....son stato fuori per lavoro e per piacere....allora procede tutto seneramente....*tutto in ordine come piace a noi....*:rotfl::rotfl:?Mi sembra di sì.....:up:mai abbassare la guardia.....però!!!Ma quant'è bella roma sti giorni ragazzi.......giri che è un piacere....qualche turista,poco traffico......aria fresca....!!!



:up:​


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*Bene bene*

Noi presidiamo sempre però.....:rotfl:"Attenzioniamo"sempre i soliti noti...:rotfl::rotfl:la"nostalgia"in alcuni di loro è sempre molto forte....sai quando sei abituato troppo bene fà male tornare ad essere un utente"Normale":up:


----------



## Anna A (16 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Per avere generalizzato mi sono pubblicamente scusata.
> *Chi ne faceva e ne fa parte (del branco di coglioni) lo sapeva e lo sa benissimo tutt'ora .*
> Non pensare che il tuo provare a mettere in dubbio la mia onestà intellettuale (a prova di bomba perchè ho tanti difetti ma non questo) possa minimanente disturbarmi o imbarazzarmi.
> Pas du tout.:up:


già, già...


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2010)

*Anna*

:rotfl:Nonostante tutto...vedo "attimi di redenzione"certo una rondine non fa primavera....però sta spuntando una nuova alba...anche se la notte è stato molto lunga.....:rotfl::rotfl:!Torneranno stanlio e onlio?:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2010)

*Oscuro*





​


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

sai, marì credo che almeno un punto rosso come ot provenga da te.
come sai ho questa brutta tendenza ad uscire dal discorso , t'infastidisce molto?


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai, marì credo che almeno un punto rosso come ot provenga da te.
> come sai ho questa brutta tendenza ad uscire dal discorso , t'infastidisce molto?



*?

:confuso:

Mi spieghi meglio?
*​


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *?*​
> 
> 
> *:confuso:*​
> *Mi spieghi meglio?*​


dicevo che un punto rosso con scritto ot secondo me era tuo e ti chiedevo se esso (off topic) ti desse così fastidio


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> dicevo che un punto rosso con scritto ot secondo me era tuo e ti chiedevo se esso ti desse così fastidio


Non so di cosa parli minerva, rivolgiti altrove.


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non so di cosa parli minerva, rivolgiti altrove.


ok ma
 in questi giorni di ferie è tutto chiuso


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok ma
> in questi giorni di ferie è tutto chiuso


Arrangiati allora.


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2010)

*PS*

minerva, mi viene un sospetto, allora tutti i miei rubini sono opera tua?


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> minerva, mi viene un sospetto, allora tutti i miei rubini sono opera tua?


 nè verdi, né rossi ...non pigio mai
parola di scout


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2010)

*dove eravamo?*



Mari' ha detto:


> *Oscuro*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2010)

*Minerva*

Minerva....io non son stato....!:up:


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva....io non son stato....!:up:


Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

io pure c'ho una marea di puntini rossi con scritto OT.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> io pure c'ho una marea di puntini rossi con scritto OT.


 Oggi neanche uno...  uscirà la dicitura "devi dare un po' di reputazione in giro prima di darla P/R" ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oggi neanche uno...  uscirà la dicitura "devi dare un po' di reputazione in giro prima di darla P/R" ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Provvedo subito:carneval:

Anche io rosso OT... se iniziano a segnalare i miei OT mi do due giorni di tempo:rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

"devi dare un po' di reputazione in giro prima di darla a...."
è uscita a me...
che significa?  sanno che già ho dato reputazione alla stessa persona?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> "devi dare un po' di reputazione in giro prima di darla a...."
> è uscita a me...
> che significa?  sanno che già ho dato reputazione alla stessa persona?


 Sì. Il sistema memorizza le valutazioni e nell'arco delle 24 ore non puoi dare reputazione alla stessa persona.


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì. Il sistema memorizza le valutazioni e nell'arco delle 24 ore non puoi dare reputazione alla stessa persona.


 
Denghiù...allora devo farci caso xchè mi pare che siano già passate


----------



## geisha (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì. Il sistema memorizza le valutazioni e nell'arco delle 24 ore non puoi dare reputazione alla stessa persona.


 
peccato che io non te ne ho date e me le segnala sempre!!!!! come al conte abi e micio


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> peccato che io non te ne ho date e me le segnala sempre!!!!! come al conte abi e micio


in che senso?


----------



## geisha (18 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> in che senso?


nel senso che secondo me sto affare funziona come le pare a lui! e serve solo per incrementare le discussioni visibili e non.


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2010)

*Geisha*

E allora funziona....!:rotfl:


----------



## geisha (18 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora funziona....!:rotfl:


 ah ecco............


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora funziona....!:rotfl:


----------



## geisha (18 Agosto 2010)

dicevo io che qualcosa non torna moh c'ho un pallinno grigio!?!?
oh stamani ci vedo eh non ho preso il caffèma quello è proprio grigio!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2010)

*Micio*

Stavo a scherzà.....!!Non più di tanto....!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


>


Ieri s'e' fatto vivo una tua/nostra vecchia conoscenza:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=64333&postcount=39


:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stavo a scherzà.....!!Non più di tanto....!!


 
lo so


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> dicevo io che qualcosa non torna moh c'ho un pallinno grigio!?!?
> oh stamani ci vedo eh non ho preso il caffèma quello è proprio grigio!!!!!


 
ma pure io .....bah...boh


----------

